# Using Bill Hylton's router sled



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

This is a cross post from a DIY Audio forum where I'm engaged in a new build project. I add it here as a new user with fresh experiences. Previously I worked with metal hole cutters to get my speaker cut outs:

"I got some good experience with my router.

Since my previous hole cutter made a 4" hole for the _inside_ diameter of the PVC I had, I used the router and a router sled I made from a design by Bill Hylton. The sled is a plexiglass base affixed to the
router frame in place of the manufactured one.

This allowed me to place a trammel point on the base and use a drill
bit is a pin. The diameter of the router bit has to be factored in but I managed to eyeball a good spot to drill the hole for the pin.

I made 2 practice tries-- one going half way and then flipping the
piece and one going all the way through. The single sided circle cut worked much better. I was surprised at how close to zero tolerance I got. A piece of plumbers tape will take up the slight remaining slack.

Tomorrow I hope to get the front baffle secured and the pvc cut to length. Sunday may be the first listen."


The jig comes from Hylton's book Router Magic.

http://product.half.ebay.com/Router-Magic_W0QQtgZinfoQQprZ581421


----------

